# كيفية صناعة الطابوق الطيني



## يحيى حسن الموسوي (6 يناير 2010)

الرجاء أريد الحصول على معلومات عن أنتاج الطابوق الطيني


----------



## abue tycer (7 يناير 2010)

*الطابوق الفخاري ومراحل تصنيعه وكمايلي:*

قسم تحضير الطين ويتكون من المكائن التالية: 

سايلو تعتيق الطين مع احزمة ناقلة
ماكنتي تنعيم الطين الخشن والناعم
عجانة الطين وتعديل نسبة الماء 14 %
مكبس انتاج عمود اللبن الطري 
طبلة تقطيع اللبن الطري حسب المواصفة والاشكال المطلوبة
ابراج تجميع اللبن الطري وعربات مناقلة اللبن الطري الى المجففات .
المجففات عبارة عن غرف يتم تجميع اللبن الطري فيها برفوف وتعريضها الى هواء حار بدرجة اكثر من 100 درجة مئوية
منظومة رصف اللبن الجاف على عربات تغذية الافران
الافران النفقية لحرق اللبن الجاف وبدرجة تصل الى اكثر من 950 درجة مئوية 
منظومة تحميل الطابوق جاهز الصنع بسيارات النقل
مختبر السيطرة النوعية


----------



## lamigra (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكوور اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمة ولكن ممكن معلومات تفصيلية اكثر عن مراحل العمل وكم تستلزم من الوقت فترتي التجفيف والشوي ؟


----------



## abue tycer (21 فبراير 2010)

التجفيف في المجففات الحديثة 72 ساعة والحرق بالافران مستمرة التغذية نوع النفقي ايضا العربةتستغرق 48 ساعة مع تحياتي


----------



## lamigra (9 مارس 2010)

اشكرك جدا اخي العزيز وتقبل تحياتي الحارة , واي طلب اخير اذا امكن موقع على النت يوضح ذلك وشكرا


----------



## abue tycer (10 مارس 2010)

http://www.fao.org/docrep/X5328e/x5328e08.htm
الموقع اعلاه به معلومات جيدة مع تحياتي


----------



## abue tycer (10 مارس 2010)

*معلومات عن عمل الطابوق الفخاري*

وهذا الملف به معلومات جيدة ايضا عن صناعة الطابوق ولو بالانكليزي​


----------



## لمعة الماسه (13 مارس 2010)

ممكن اسماء كتب فيها طريقة عمل طابوق الطين


----------



## abue tycer (14 مارس 2010)

masonary skills
RICHARD T. KREBSr.
موجود للتصفح على الموقع:
http://books.google.com/books


----------



## nadom (1 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you so much for this useful informations


----------

